# Fake blood / fresh blood for corpse



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

love it thalius, i cant wait to try it do you have any pics of a corpse you have done it on so i can see how it comes out? id really like to see a picture!


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

Not yet as far a corpse goes, working on a body now so as soon as it is ready I will post !!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

The kind I like, simple and stylistic. Nice job!


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

once you post ill see how good it is and make it and try the method i told you about to see if it works i bleeive it should/


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

magnusius said:


> The kind I like, simple and stylistic. Nice job!


thanks magnisius ....


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

That is fantastic! All Items are edible.. that gives me some ideas... mohahahah (uh thats supposed to be an evil laugh). I acutally use Karo Light syrup in a mixed punch drink. The "blood" dripping in would be a nice touch.


----------



## Trail of terror (Jun 9, 2010)

does the blood attract bug tho?


----------



## Fancy Dress (May 5, 2011)

Simple easy to understand instructions, excellent. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for sharing this, I think I will use this on my props this year!


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

I made some last night... It looked pretty real and it stayed wherever I put it. I used Karo syrup and it seemed thicker than some other corn syrup that I had. Thanks again to Thalius for sharing.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I am saving this to my favorites.

THANKS for sharing!!!


----------



## GreGORYspfx (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first post here, but i was just reading this and its a good idea but if you want something that will last on your PROPS then dont go with gelatin. if your doing blood on a real person then yes, you can use gelatin. heres how we do it at our haunted attraction--

We take a high gloss polyurethane (wood sealer)

Wicked blood pigment powder from fxwarehouse.info - heres the link---> http://www.fxwarehouse.info/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=FW&Product_Code=P021&Category_Code=

then we also add a little pros-aid. (its a medical adhesive that we use for applying prosthetics) we add that because it is white and it gives it a little opacity so the blood is not that transparent.

mix it all together and your done, you can splat it on walls, props, anything. and because of the high gloss urethane that we added it dries but has that wet look that you were going for with the gelatin. the only thing is, this will last much much much longer than the gelatin. just dont use it on real people


----------

